# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  آموزش نصب SQL SERVER 2008

## Apache66

PDF آموزش نصب SQL SERVER 2008

خیلی از دوستان در نصب SQL SERVER 2008 دچار مشکل بودند برای همین یک آموزش کامل برای نصب آماده کردم که میتوانید از لینک زیر دریافت کنید

http://www.persiancoder.com/index.php?newsid=120

----------

